
This guy started working on his startup by “scratching his own itch” - saaspirates
https://saaspirat.es/mike-started-working-on-upvoty-by-scratching-his-own-itch/
======
jerrre
Cool! I'm not aware what else is available in this space, what I think would
be useful would be to add links to the organizations where I should apply,
what's the process etc.

Also I could imagine a visualization of a map for countries of a specific
country as to where they can travel with/without visa etc.

